# Pivot Shuttle Cheaper Build ?



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

It seems the new Pivot Shuttle with the XT build now has the E7000 motor in it vs the XTR build had the E8000. How does that affect performance? How does the E7000 compare to what the Levo Expert has in it? Clearly they did this to save some costs, but is that E7000 motor strong and durable enough?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

vcyclist said:


> It seems the new Pivot Shuttle with the XT build now has the E7000 motor in it vs the XTR build had the E8000. How does that affect performance? How does the E7000 compare to what the Levo Expert has in it? Clearly they did this to save some costs, but is that E7000 motor strong and durable enough?


The E7000 puts out slightly less torque, but you are not likely to even notice. As far as reliability, the motor was new for the 2019 bike year, so it has only been in the field for 9-10 months. No huge issues AFAIK, but with that said, a few people have had issues with E8000 as well, so nothing is perfect. A friend of mine rented a Pivot Shuttle about a month ago and it mysteriously shut down and displayed error codes in the middle of a climb twice in the five hours he rode it. The dealer said others had reported the same issues, but just like a modern car, if the motor isn't malfunctioning while the mechanic has it in their hands, there is not much they can do.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife has ridden her 2018 Shuttle quite a bit, crashed it quite a bit too, no issues, runs great. 

The most noticeable change I saw was the all black version gets the performance suspension whereas the all blue version gets the factory suspension.

Great bike for sure, not sure that I'd pay 10k for the bike, but it's definitely worth the $7500 we paid.

I did see one in a shop that was having an electrical glitch; shutting off for no reason, but ours has been flawless.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had my e8000 shut down once or twice every ride. Just like any new technology there are bugs to work out and the good news is that Shimano is paying attention and updating software on a regular basis. I’m surprised though that they don’t seem to be pulling error data from the units 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpacifica (Jun 8, 2018)

I have had my Shuttle with XTR/E8000 for a little over a year now. Lots of mileage on it. I have had the error code appear about three times. All three times have been toward the end of a rather arduous climb, slow grind, temps 90+, and in boost but jumping back and forth between boost and trail. I am 250lb. Seemed to me to be a heat thing, either motor or battery. I have had it shut down a couple of times randomly but I feel that was because I was toying with the torque settings in the different modes. Stopped doing that and it has been fine. I put this bike thru it's paces pretty regularly, no bad falls, and it has been rock solid. Well worth the $$ for me.


----------

